# Ausdrucken komplette Homepage



## belanna (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine komplette Homepage auf "Knopfdruck" auszudrucken, ohne die Seiten alle zusammenwerfen zu müssen.
Habt ihr da eine Idee?
Ich würde praktisch einen Button auf der Startseite postieren wollen und dann sämtliche Seiten, die sich in Unterordnern befinden ausdrucken.

Geht das?

Grüße
Anja


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo, hier nimm das einfach:

<a href="#" onclick="window.print();return false;"  onfocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()">drucken</a>


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Februar 2005)

Hm ich denke, belanna meint, die ganze Website, also alle Seiten zusammen. (Falls nicht - vergesst meinem Post. )

Das geht afaik nicht, da du ja für jede Seite einzeln einen Druckauftrag geben musst und der Server nicht auf deinen PC zugreifen kann und folglich auch nicht all diese Druckaufträge geben kann - lediglich den für die aktuelle Seite kannst du mit dem Code von feh auslösen.


----------



## belanna (7. Februar 2005)

Ja, ich hätte schon die komplette Homepage gebraucht. Dann bleibt mir am Ende doch nur alles in pdf umzuwandeln.


Trotzdem Danke
Belana


----------



## son gohan (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo, was du mit kompletter Homepage ausdrucken meinst weis ich nicht, aber ich denke dir wirde schon jemand hier weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo belanna,

kann dir selfHTML - printlayouts empfehlen.


greez, maik.l


----------



## belanna (9. Februar 2005)

Ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden. Sie ist zwar etwas umständlich, aber funktioniert.  


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gumbo (9. Februar 2005)

Welche Möglichkeit hast du denn gefunden? Es wäre nett, wenn du sie hier erwähnen würdest, denn vielleicht stößt ja jemand mit einem ähnlichen Problem auf diese Thema.


----------



## belanna (10. Februar 2005)

Es gibt im Druckfeld vom Internet Explorer ein Feld unter Optionen.

"Alle durch Links verbundenen Dokumente drucken"

Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Verlinkungen der einzelnen Seiten auf eine Seite gepackt (unsichtbare Verlinkungen).
Wenn man jetzt auf Drucken geht und das Feld anklickt, druckt er sämtliche Seiten aus, die mit dieser Seite verlinkt sind.
Das ist zwar erstmal etwas aufwendig, weil man Verlinkungen für alle Seiten in den Quelltext schreiben muss, aber es funktioniert hervorragend.

Grüße
bela


----------



## Timbo320 (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

so weit war ich auch schon. Jetzt habe ich eine zusätzliche Frage dazu. Wie kann ich dann noch die Seitenangabe hinzufügen?

In der Fußzeile Seite &p von &P  ==> Jedoch fängt der Rechner bei jeder Webseite "neu" von Vorne an zu zählen. Ich möchte aber die Seite mit allen Links in der Reihenfolge durchlaufend nummerriert haben...

Hat hier jm. eine Idee, oder Tipps?

Vielen DANK


----------

